
Chilling discovery: ice house discovered under London street - m-i-l
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/dec/28/chilling-discovery-archaeologists-uncover-lost-ice-house-under-london-street
======
pseudolus
Ice rooms make for fascinating and resilient architecture. Hopefully they'll
open it up to the public for viewing.

While exporting ice from Norway to England seems to be quite the undertaking,
in the 19th century businessman Frederick Tudor managed an ice empire that
shipped ice from Massachusetts (from Thoreau's Walden Pond) to what was then
Calcutta (now Kolkata), India.[0].

[0]: [https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/the-
stu...](https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/the-stubborn-
american-who-brought-ice-to-the-world/272828/)

